# Samba pdc e single sign on (sso) con client linux

## denix85

Ciao a tutti,

volevo porvi un quesito che mi sta facendo impazzire da mesi.

Io nell'azienda dove lavoro ho un server Samba che fa da PDC con LDAP a utenti prevalentemente windows.

Premetto che il pdc non è stato configurato da me, ma da un'altro sistemista.

Ora per chi non lo sapesse la tecnica del SSO (single sign on) prevede che l'utente si autentichi una sola volta e con tale autenticazione possa accedere a diverse risorse come ad esempio file sever, proxy ecc... senza dover dare nuovamente username e password.

Nei test che ho eseguito sono riuscito tramite client linux ad autenticarmi a dominio attraverso le pam_ldap e pam_winbind, e tutto funziona ottimamente, però io vorrei che quando l'utente ad esempio si connette al file server, non gli venga richiesto nuovamente username e password.

Nel web ho letto che questo è possibile attivando un server kerberos.

Ho guardato nel server pdc se il servizio kerberos fosse attivo e ho notato solo che è stato installato il "mit-krb5", ma non c'è nessun server kerberos in ascolto.

A questo punto mi trovo un pò in confusione e mi sono chiesto:

1) Come fanno gli utenti windows a fare il sso se il server kerberos non è in ascolto?

2) Come faccio a riprodurre lo stesso comportamento anche per i client linux?

Alla prima domanda mi sono dato una specie di risposta, non sò se sia corretta e dal web non ho avuto riscontri. Io penso che il servizio kerberos venga richiamato da samba in maniera trasparente.

Alla seconda domanda non mi sono ancora risposto, altrimenti non sarei qui   :Smile: 

C'è nessuno che può aiutarmi?

Grazie in anticipo.

Denis

----------

## cloc3

fino ad ora, ho giocato con kerberos solo per diletto.

e non lo ho mai sincronizzato con windows.

posso passarti una carrellata di link:

http://www.zeroshell.net/kerberos

http://www.gentoo.it/home/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=77&Itemid=32&limit=1&limitstart=12

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/OpenAFS_with_MIT_Kerberos#Primary_KDC

http://www.bayour.com/LDAPv3-HOWTO.html

http://usermap.cvut.cz/ldap/krb5-kdc.schema

http://cloc3.dyndns.org/index.html/doku.php/kerberos

----------

## denix85

Ciao cloc3,

intanto grazie per la risposta, ma forse non mi sono spiegato bene nel messaggio e me ne scuso.

In realtà la mia intenzione era di evitare di configurare un server kerberos e quindi volevo sapere se c'era la possibilità di avere il sso con client linux anche senza kerberos.

Infatti al momento nessuna porta è in a scolto per il server kerberos però sui client windows il sso funziona perfettamente.

Ripeto l'unica cosa che ho pensato è che il kerberos venga utilizzato da samba durante l'autenticazione in maniera autonoma, e quindi vorrei vedere se è possibile utilizzare questo automatismo anche sui client linux.

Suggerimenti ????

----------

